

Samsung Launches Offensive Against Apple - wslh
http://www.osnews.com/story/25174/Samsung_Launches_Offensive_Against_Apple

======
wccrawford
"so it's refreshing to see the company go on the offensive. "

No, it's sad to see that the company HAD to go on the offensive. But the only
way to stop the bully is to bloody his nose.

